# U of H Fishing Tourny-Updated info



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

​​​​University of Houston School of Communication Alumni Association​​*First-Ever Cougar Saltwater Open Fishing Tournament*​​Saturday, June 30, 2007​Galveston Yacht Basin - Galveston, Texas​​All funds raised from this tournament benefit the UH School of Communication Alumni Association's scholarship program, assisting future, current and graduate students with their education.​​Tournament is open to UH students, alumni and the public. ​We encourage full family participation.​​Cougar Saltwater Open shall be an inshore and offshore tournament. ​Custom-made UH rods provided by American Rodsmiths will be awarded in the following divisions:​​

​Galveston Bay Complex​
Heaviest individual redfish (slot)
Heaviest speckled trout (min. 16 inch) 
Heaviest flounder
Heaviest stringer: 1 redfish, 3 trout, 1 flounder
Galveston Offshore Division​
Heaviest individual Red Snapper, 
Heaviest individual King Mackerel
Heaviest individual Dolphin
Heaviest individual Ling

​*Kids Division*​
Biggest Fish, Smallest Fish & Ugliest Fish
_ 10 prizes will be awarded in this division_

​Registration fee includes tournament t-shirt and meal at weigh in/awards ceremony.​Registration $65 per person and $20 per child (12 and under)​Current UH students $55 per person​​Weigh in will be from 2-4 P.M. at the Galveston Yacht Basin.​You must be in line no later than 4 P.M.​For more information please email [email protected] or call 832-264-3951.​To register please visit: www.cougarsaltwateropen.com​or complete the form on the back of this flier with payment and mail to:​​*UH **School** of **Communication** Alumni Association*​*c/o Tempest Solcich, treasurer*​*4343 **Elgin*​*Houston**, **TX* *77204*​ 

*2007 Cougar Saltwater Open Registration/Commitment Form*​ 

Name Title 

Company Name 

Address 

City State Zip 

Phone Fax 

Email 

Signature Date

*Disclaimer: By signing above, I acknowledge that neither the SOCAA, UH or the Galveston Yacht Basin will be held responsible in case of injury or accident at the event.*

​*q **Payment must be received by **June 20, 2007** for all sponsors*

*q **All registrations must be received by **Wednesday June 18, 2007*

SPONSORSHIP LEVEL 

____ $5,000 Presenting Sponsor 

____ $2,500 Red Sponsor 

____ $1,000 White Sponsor 

INDIVIDUAL REGISTRATION 

____ $65 Tournament Entry & Dinner (indicate total number needed) 

____ $20 Child (12 and under) Tournament Entry & Dinner (indicate total number needed)

____ $25 Dinner Only (indicate total number needed)

CONTRIBUTIONS 

____ I cannot attend but I would like to donate $__________. 

____ I would like to donate a raffle item. Please contact me.

____ I would like to volunteer for the event committee and/or the day of event. 



q Check is enclosed made payable to the Houston Alumni Organization

q I choose to pay by credit card

______ Visa ______ MC ______ American Express

Card Number _______________________________________________________________________

Expiration Date ______________________________________________________________________

Name on Card ______________________________________________________________________

​​


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Folks this is a worthy cause and no body is pocketing any proceeds, we University of Houston students and all you Alum need to support a great school system ...


John


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Can the heaviest stringer be 5 trout?


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

have to work on that. but if we dont get some entries, then we will have to call it off. we are looking at 3 weeks away.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

just a reminder, entries are due soon www.cougarsaltwateropen.com


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

*prize*

what does the tournament payout for the offshore,


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

there is no payout, this is a fundraiser


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

jtburf said:


> Folks this is a worthy cause and no body is pocketing any proceeds, we University of Houston students and all you Alum need to support a great school system ...
> 
> John


I really wanted to fish it but I will be leaving for a long planned vacation on that same morning. I hope it comes together and is a success.


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

Is this tournament still a go?

Go Coogs #46 

John


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*UH Tourn.*

Tournament still on ????????????????????????


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

So far it still looks like a go. 

I have not paid my alumni dues for some time so I don't get the upto date info.

Go COOGS. #46

John


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

So Far it is, but we would like to get some more entries in! Anyone??????/


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

We are definately on and still accepting entries through next week.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Weighmaster*

Redfishchick..........email me at [email protected] asap

Or phone 409-354-1594 monty emailed me and said I had a pm from U. Using another computer and going by V-Bottom. Ed


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Ed for being our weighmaster!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Kim if you need some good luck you can use my lab MONGO for your boat, good luck!!! buzz


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*No Prob!*

 Thanks for giving us a call. The "Coastal Bend Weigh Team" from Tx City will be there. I'm sure U will have a good turnout benefiting this worthy cause.

 Be safe on the water, watch the weather, and wear those PFD's please.


 Ed..........Cert. WeighMaster


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

The door prizes are waiting for you, have a great tourny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

OK Guys thanks so much to everyone who has helped out with ideas, donations and espicially the guys who are fishing!!!!!!!! We will see ya'll at the weigh in!!!!!!!!


----------

